# o-ring grove [groove] on the frame assembly



## alehtse

Hola, tengo que traducir un documento a Español, el problema es que son términos de ingeniería y se me esta dificultando mucho, si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceré mucho.

"Using a q-tip, liberally apply a coating of down corning #4
lubricant to the o-ring grove on the frame assembly (item 2).
Install the O-Ring into the grove"

de antemano gracias.


----------



## Moritzchen

No es "gro*o*ve"? (surco, ranura, muesca, hendidura)


----------



## alehtse

pues el documento dice "grove" pero ahora que lo dices, tal vez se equivocaran al escribirlo :O


----------



## k-in-sc

It must be "groove."


----------



## LeoLeo9

Podrías indicar a qué proceso te refieres. sin saberlo es más difícil:

"Using a q-tip, liberally apply a coating of down corning #4
lubricant to the o-ring grove on the frame assembly (item 2).
Install the O-Ring into the grove"

Vas a montar un anillo, por ejemplo un anillo para juntas de fijación o algo así, tomas un pincel e impregnas de una capa de lubricante el asiento del anillo ( la referencia supongo que sólo es el nombre dado al lubricante), en la cara de unión y después introduces el anillo en su asiento.
Sólo una nota, creo que no es down corning, sino algo así como Dow Corning, que es una empresa proveedora de diversos materiales, entre ellos lubricantes, protectores plásticos...Te piden el lubricante de esta marca número 4 o #4.

La traducción de las palabras puede afinarse en función del contexto!!


----------



## k-in-sc

A Q-tip is a cotton swab (cotonete/hisopo).


----------



## LeoLeo9

Bueno, la diferencia entre cotonete (palillo de algodón) e hisopo (usado para esparcir agua bendita) es bastante grande. 
Es una especie de pincelito que se usa en las líneas de montaje para impregnar las piezas con lubricante, hay distintos tipos... no sé si en el lenguaje convencional también tiene ese significado, no tenía ni idea...así que gracias k-in-sc.


----------



## alehtse

Pues muchas gracias LeoLeo9, tiene mucho sentido lo que dices, lo que pasa es que el documento es al parecer sobre el ensamble de unas piezas de aviones, es una tarea para la universidad pero tiene muchas fallas ortográficas y terminologías de ingeniería, lo cual me lo esta dificultando un poco, pero muchas gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Hisopo" is an Argentine term for "Q-tip." "Cotonete" is Mexican and "palillo de algodón" is peninsular, as far as I know.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Oh, thanks for the explanation, It is clear, I'm not from Argentine!!!  
Alehtse, si indicas las cosas poco a poco, y das un poco más de contexto seguro que siempre habrá por el foro alguien que pueda ayudarte. Suerte con tu traducción!


----------



## alehtse

Muchas gracias LeoLeo, la verdad es que si, el foro me ayudó bastante, y si, ya terminé mi traducción 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## k-in-sc

Good for you!  So how did you translate this part? It could help other people in the future.


----------



## alehtse

This was the translation:

"Usando un cotonete aplique una abundante capa del lubricante Dow corning #4 en la hendidura del o-ring en el marco de ensamble. (artículo 2)
Instale el o-ring en la hendidura".
 thanks again guys it really helped me


----------



## LeoLeo9

Ah! K-in-sc, stuve mirando y en laboratorio hay unas cosas que se llaman hisopos y son como palillos de los oídos... nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosas más!! así que tal vez esa era la mejor traducción. Gracias...yo de esto no tenía ni idea!!


----------



## alehtse

Si, así es LeoLeo9 los hisopos al igual que los cotonetes son palillos con algodón en las puntas y se utilizan para los oidos.


----------

